# Skirt for Metal Stand



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a 70g tank with a metal stand and underneath I have a canister filter. Has anyone built themselves a skirt to cover the stand?

Would the stand still be structural sound if I drill a few holes in it?

Any examples would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I actually just got a black cloth curtain for my 20 gallon metal stand, sawed some droller store velcrow to one side and the other sticky side, I stuck on the metal stand. I dont have any pics of it now, but will try to post later. Its a pretty simple setup and looks good too.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

You could always reinforce it's structure by building a wooden box to slide over it. Don't forget to add a door or two, they come in handy..lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Check out this thread for ideas - http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1330053

I'm sure you can drill holes but why not go with magnets? Or just skin the stand. That thread shows a few metal stands that get skinned.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Check out this thread for ideas - http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1330053
> 
> I'm sure you can drill holes but why not go with magnets? Or just skin the stand. That thread shows a few metal stands that get skinned.


Awesome thread. So many cool looking metal stands


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I have what I'd call a wood cabinet face to cover the looks of the metal stand and styrofoam that's between the tank and stand. Since I have 3 canister filters below, I have 4 doors for easy access to them and to store certain items. This is for a 72" long tank (135 gallons).
I would advise against drilling holes in a metal stand due to possibly weakening the structural integrity of it.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have used industrial strength velcro, it sticks really well and makes it real easy, especially if you dont own a drill.. Then u can choose out some material that you like and cut to fit. Lol if you arent sewing-friendly you could use short pre made curtains to attach to the velcro-no sewing involved, or sheets and just cut to fit so the finished edge shows nicely... Fabricland and places like that has all sorts of materials you can choose from to cover the stand and match ur theme/style


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Check out this thread for ideas - http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1330053
> 
> I'm sure you can drill holes but why not go with magnets? Or just skin the stand. That thread shows a few metal stands that get skinned.


If you're looking for magnets for free that are the bomb diggity look for fitness machines that are being thrown out on the side of the street. Show up with a multi-tool, allen key set, *optional compact/normal cordless drill, and a small hammer and chisel (rock works as well as a screwdriver).

It'll take like 5mins to remove the shell and get to the good stuff you want. Those are some STRONG MAGNETS. We're talking like they will pinch you good if you get the north and south of them face to face. Thankfully they are small but very powerful. IIRC they are 'rare earth magnets' which cost a bit at the Rat Shack. You'll probably find about 10 in a unit.

If you want to use them for fridge magnets this would give you an idea of thier power. They can hold up to the thickness of cardboard for the tiny 1.5cm x 1cm x 0.5cm magnet.

Home D has some industrial velcro with strong bonding adhesive. IIRC ~$7 for a small box.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*covering the stand*

another idea is to use some metal. u can go to a metal store and get some stainless steel or stamped aluminum /chkerboard aluminum may cost u a little more .as for teh drilling i understand the concern of drilling but at work we drill into frames of buses to secure things so i dont see a big problem as long as u dont drill 900 screws into it if u went with metal u could drill and rivut with no issues .just an idea 
tom


----------

